# HELP RELOADING SEMI AUTO 30-06



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Need some help from the guru section. I'm helping out a friend with some reloads for his Remington 742 semi auto 30-06. 

What I'm shooting for is a good 130 gr load he can shoot deer, pigs, etc with. I've been working with 130 XXX, but I can't get the thing under 3-4".

Wondering if there is something indiginous to semi auto for smaller bullets, like powder burn speed, like there is with others like M-1, M1A, etc. I shoot 165 bt's and other large bullets in my M1 and M1A, so I don't have any experience with a powder for 30-06 semi auto with 130/smaller bullets.

Would appreciate any suggestions regarding powder type etc.

THE "FRUSTRATED" JAMMER


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well the smaller bullet creates a problem for me Jammer since I never shot anything under 150 Gr. I wouild start with the reloading manual and go from there. I recall back in the dark ages that the salesman who sold me my 742 never to shoot smaller than 180 gr to make sure it functions. Again twist rate ect. Accuracy with a 742 would average about what you shot maybe 3-4 inches at the best..They were known as a very inaccurate weapon. I know its a challenge to you so dont get too caught up with trying to get you an accurate round..

Charlie


----------



## trout250 (Aug 24, 2005)

Make the first shot cpunt. I have a carbine with the 181/2" barrel, first shot good then goes sqirrely, with about a 3-4" group average


----------



## SeaTex (Aug 27, 2009)

CHARLIE said:


> Well the smaller bullet creates a problem for me Jammer since I never shot anything under 150 Gr. I wouild start with the reloading manual and go from there. I recall back in the dark ages that the salesman who sold me my 742 never to shoot smaller than 180 gr to make sure it functions. Again twist rate ect. Accuracy with a 742 would average about what you shot maybe 3-4 inches at the best..*They were known as a very inaccurate weapon. *I know its a challenge to you so dont get too caught up with trying to get you an accurate round..
> 
> Charlie


Jammer I don't claim to be one of the guru's but 20 years ago I did own a 30-06 742 carbine for a short period and got rid of it because it wouldn't group better than 3-4 inches @ 100yds.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

slow the bullets down, i fooled w some 130gr. hornady bullets a while back, if you rev. them up they get squirrely, also seat them fairly far out


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

I've been out of town for about a week. Thanks for all the inputs. Coastal, I think slowing them down might work, Thanks. Otherwise I might just be working with an inherently inaccurate gun.

THE JAMMER


----------



## Bone Cruncher (May 22, 2006)

My 742 has never been very accurate, I have reloaded 130, 150, and 180 grain bullets in 30/06 for this gun and I can tell you that 3-4 inch patterns at 100 yards are all you will get. My model 70 in 30/06 prints 1/2 inch at 100 yards using 150 Noslers, even my M1A1 prints 1 inchers at a 100. I would sell that and get a Savage bolt gun, they are accurate and won't eat your wallet up.


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have shot a the 150gr Nosler out of my .06 and it sucked. Went to 165gr Nosler BT and i had 1/2'' group at 100. I now shoot a 125 Nosler BT and it shoot just as good as the 165 with out the punch of the 165. All loaded with IMR 4350


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

jferg711

What kind of rifle ??

Charlie


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jferg711 said:


> I have shot a the 150gr Nosler out of my .06 and it sucked. Went to 165gr Nosler BT and i had 1/2'' group at 100. I now shoot a 125 Nosler BT and it shoot just as good as the 165 with out the punch of the 165. All loaded with IMR 4350


That 125 bt in an '06 is a varmint bullet. I'm afraid it might blow up right on top if you shot a deer with it. BT's are always inherently accurate, but they sometimes come up short in the "performance at the animal" department. Especially a "small- for- caliber" bullet like that 125.

Try a 130 XXX or TTSX.

IMHO,

THE JAMMER


----------



## jferg711 (Mar 24, 2010)

A03 custom. Its bolt and i know your looking at a semi. Not sure i would call it a varmint round. I have never had a problem with knocking down any animal that i have shot. I knocked a 300lb+ bar down in its tracks and it was a shoulder shot in the dark just using moon light to see. Maybe got lucky but it was impressive. I just caint wait till nosler comes out with a 125g Accubond. 125 or 130. Just load 3 each of the min, mid, and max loads. Shoot till you find which bullet/load gives you the better group. Then sight the scope in to that bullet/load. For what you are wanting it for the smaller bullet will be better. IF the gun like that low grain bullet.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

jferg711 said:


> A03 custom. Its bolt and i know your looking at a semi. Not sure i would call it a varmint round. I have never had a problem with knocking down any animal that i have shot. I knocked a 300lb+ bar down in its tracks and it was a shoulder shot in the dark just using moon light to see. Maybe got lucky but it was impressive. I just caint wait till nosler comes out with a 125g Accubond. 125 or 130. Just load 3 each of the min, mid, and max loads. Shoot till you find which bullet/load gives you the better group. Then sight the scope in to that bullet/load. For what you are wanting it for the smaller bullet will be better. IF the gun like that low grain bullet.


Yeah you're right. Nosler does call that bullet a medium game bullet, and the jacket is thicker than the varmint liine of BT's. However, I, and many others on this forum, have just had such bad luck with BT's, regardless of caliber or weight, that I have pretty much steered away from using them- shame because I have hundreds of them reloaded and athey are just sitting there.

I agree with your desire for a 125-130 .308 accubond. *THAT *would be a great bullet.

THE "I STAND CORRECTED" JAMMER


----------

